# falsely accused of plagiarism



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Short*:
Prof publicly accused me of plagiarizing a paper that I definitely didn't plagiarize in any manner. He said that he hadn't actually read my whole paper, but that my writing is too "good" for his class and he didn't believe it was truly my work. He wants me to bring in the two newspaper articles that I had clearly referenced in my paper, so that he may compare them against my paper.

Seeking advice on what to do next. I'm going to file a formal complaint and/or speak to his superiors, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that or if I should wait till the class is over and grades are in.

*Long*:
Last week I wrote a 4-page paper on a recently deceased homeless man who was a widely respected folk hero in my neighborhood. The paper was for an intro class that's a core requirement, so using outside references was completely optional. I wrote the paper in about four hours (a rush job for me) without consulting any outside references, and I marked a few placeholders in the paper where I'd verify that a date was correct or look up a relevant quote. I attached a References page that included full names and URLs of the two newspaper articles, and I clearly indicated in the paper where I'd used info from the articles. So, basically, I wrote 98% of the paper and then found two relevant articles, used a couple of short quotes and some info from them and gave them due credit.

Last night he called my name during class and said we'd have to sit down later and have a little talk. He said that my paper is too polished to be my own (keep in mind that this is a prof who's never seen any work of mine!), that it reads like it was professionally edited and he suspected that I'd copied news articles. Everyone was watching, and I just stammered, "WHAT?? NO, I did NOT!" and told him I'd meet him after class.

After class was over and most people had cleared out, I went right up to him and said, "Nobody has ever accused me of plagiarism. I don't know what you're talking about," and he said that my paper was far better than anything turned in by any of my classmates. He indicated that he hadn't actually read it word-for-word, just skimmed it. He said the words flow too smoothly, and the grammar is flawless, and it couldn't possibly be my own writing. I insisted that it was, and he smiled and asked if I'm really such a skilled writer. I shrugged.

He said that it reads like a professional piece, so he wants me to bring in the articles on Thursday so he can read everything and compare my paper against the articles.

So I agreed to bring them in, but I'm really taken aback by his approach. I find it incredibly rude and unprofessional of him to publicly accuse me of plagiarism, without solid proof, on a paper that I *know* couldn't possibly be copied wholly or partially. There are online databases that you can scan a paper through to check for plagiarism. Better yet, he could have actually read my paper and then checked the articles that I referenced, before even thinking of accusing me.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't wait file a complaint now. If you wait until after grades are out then it might look like you just aren't happy with yr grade or something. Could of at least read the paper before accusing you. What a jerk!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i read the short version. i agree, file a complaint but i would also bring in the newspaper as proof.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, excuse me? You're CatBurglar, not WordBurglar!

That's horrible. You were embarrassed and stuff; that's not right either. He should have at the least pulled you aside. He didn't do that. Plus, if your paper was that good - he should have read it before jumping to conclusions! :mum

Professors these days are getting more and more weird, I tell you!

I could learn some more grammar!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

You should definitely file a complaint. If anything, bring in your best samples of your writing from other classes to show that your style is the same.

I catch plagiarizers all the time. Still, nothing can be done about it unless the plagiarism is blatantly obvious. And the student gets to have a hearing in order to contest it. Look up the plagiarism policy at your school and speak to the department head. If the head is unhelpful, go to the provost. And just keep going up the ladder.

________________________

I was falsely accused of plagiarism in high school. I had to bring in all of my other writings from earlier in the year and the teacher reviewed them. I still remember what she wrote on that paper: "Credit your sources. The use of presumably borrowed, but undocumented materials casts a shadow over other ideas in your essay. Are they your own?" Of course, in high school all it took was an angry phone call from my mom. :lol


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Definitely file a complaint. I would demand an apology in class too since everyone in the class is gonna think you plagiarized.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

:agree What a douchebag! I hope you teach him a lesson in professional conduct.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I agree with the others, file a complaint.



daaaaave said:


> I would demand an apology in class too since everyone in the class is gonna think you plagiarized.


 :agree


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

His approach is horrendous. He could have easily asked to see what else you've written and held his opinion until he saw it.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for your support, everyone  Advisors aren't available this summer, so I'll pay a visit to the department manager for my major (not the same department as this class) and get her advice on how to proceed with filing a complaint. She was really helpful and knowledgeable the last time we spoke.

I have class this evening and I'm going to meet with the bad prof when it's over :blank It'll be okay because I know I did nothing wrong.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Go to the dean or whoever you complain too. Some of these professors are a bunch of nut cases. I had my share of them in college.


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

I've been in a similar situation, were a lecturer has accused me of something in front of other students. So I can understand why this bothers you. His attitude was completely unprofessional, and you should be upset. I would, however, be wary of making a formal complaint. It would not be a good idea to antagonize an academic unless you have to. In the future you might need a favour from the academic staff; if you miss a deadline for instance. I would go and see him in private. Explain that it was unprofessional for him to criticize in front of the other students, and if he has a problem with your work, he should talk to you in private. If he is unwilling to appoligise or acknownledge his mistake; then make a complaint.


----------

